# neutered male able to "tie!?"



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

this is such a strange thing but i thought once nuetered the male was unable to engage in sexual activities, but i seen it with my own 2 eyes, and he actually tied with the female. not as long as it usually lasts with an intat male but there certainly was a tie going on. what's the deal with that?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well yes, all the equipment is still there except for the testicles so they can tie, just no impregnation.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

One of my grandma's dogs, a chi mix, tied and he was neutered. :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and i thought that once nuetered they didn't get the urge anymore.... interesting.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its just like with a human male, the plummbing may be disconected, but the second brain still works!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i thought they couldnt tie anymore either strange you learn something new every day


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

It is the female that does the "tie" not the male. It is up to the female to let go or not. Yes my neutered male did that once I was surprised too.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

my male jack doesnt seem to get the urge, even though neither of my females are spayed


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

I was perplexed about what tie meant when I saw this thread title. I now know you are talking about shoe laces! :tongue:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I never new that too. I thought they just lost interest. 
But does it make a deferent if the male is neutered young and never tie with a female? Can they still want to tie?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes they definitely can and will lol after ninja was neutered he tied with baby a couple times before she was spayed. I woukd get the female spayed though it caused ninja to mark around the house again even though he was neutered


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is an old post goes back to 2005


----------

